
Rendering PSD Files with Rust and WebAssembly - chinedufn
https://chinedufn.github.io/psd/drag-drop-demo/
======
IvanK_net
Hey, I am not sure if you know it, but there is a fully client-side webapp
[https://www.Photopea.com](https://www.Photopea.com), that can open, edit and
save PSD files. You can also write scripts, which will process a PSD document
and e.g. export necessary layers.

[https://www.photopea.com/learn/scripts](https://www.photopea.com/learn/scripts)

~~~
chinedufn
Haven't heard of it until now!

I can't quite tell - but it seems like you have to hit their servers in order
to run this from the command line and the code isn't fully open source?

Regardless - thanks a lot for sharing!

~~~
IvanK_net
I am the creator of Photopea. It is not fully open-source. What do you mean by
running a webapp from a command line? I never heard of it (I also don't use a
command line).

